# [LFP] Open play D&D group on Discord



## Azer_A (May 10, 2020)

Hi!

I'm running an open play (i.e. drop in/drop out, non-fixed party) D&D game on Discord.  Here's a flyer:



Here's the Discord server link!

Rules are primarily based on 1974 white box/3 LBB OD&D, with some modern touches.  There's a PDF in the #rules-and-guidelines channel that has it condensed into 7 pages (plus spell details).

Play is happening via Discord calls.  I prefer video calls, but I'm fine with running audio-only if anyone lacks a camera.  There's no set schedule; as long as you can work out a time with me, that's all it takes!

If you're interested, jump on in and let me know to add you to the player group (either via DM to azer_a#4311 or by a post in the #offtopic channel)!

Feel free to ask any questions either here or on Discord 
(if this looks familiar, it's because I had an LFP post here to run it in person, but I'm adapting to COVID-19)


----------

